# Virgin Trains Pendolino crashes, 1 dead, 22 hospitalised



## jamesontheroad (Feb 24, 2007)

This from the BBC following last night's derailment and crash - the first major accident involving Britain's new Pendolino fleet.



> BBC News: One dead in Cumbria train crash
> An elderly woman has died and five other passengers have been seriously hurt in a train derailment in Cumbria.
> 
> Several carriages were left on their side after the 1715 Virgin train from London to Glasgow crashed at Grayrigg, near Kendal, at 2015 GMT.
> ...


----------

